# Yas Marina F1 Circuit: Porsche Club



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey good ppl,


Any one here regular to track days in YAS Marina Abu Dhabi for we chat and discuss the track?
Been there for the F1 but since i just moved Dubai 4wks ago, will be 1st time will track my own wheels there..

Just bought new car here and wanna test it on F1 Circuit  So if any other Porsche Club members already signed for next wkend let me know,

cheers

carlos


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

No one ken for motor sports here?!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am, but not there yet. Will be focusing on job and getting set up before this is on the radar. Would take a ride though!


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I love F1 but, there is no way I'm gonna rip the crap out if my car on a circuit.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks. Personally, I want to use my cars. Best place to do that is on a closed track... Don't have to thrash it to have fun in the safest way possible.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Carlinhos ... are you a member of the UAE Porsche club? which P-car are you taking to Yas?


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

yes i am member. Taking a DE1, you also going?

U doing the open track saturday as well? is it worten or P one is enought?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you guys are willing to let me driver your Porsches, I would love to join the club  

Saint Ari can vouch for me


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Carlinhos, I didnt even know there's something going on here this weekend ... Is it a Porsche Club event? or a Yas event? Gotta touch base with Karim ...

If I make it ... I'll be in a 650 hp 996TT that sounds like a tractor. LOL

Which DE1? got pix?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If you guys are willing to let me driver your Porsches, I would love to join the club
> 
> Saint Ari can vouch for me


Saint who?? 

You going to that too Pammy?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Saint who??
> 
> You going to that too Pammy?


They didn't give me Porsche membership because I don't drive a Porsche. How unfair!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

There are guest passes for non-participants


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Friday is P track day and i am def in!

Saturday is open track day for any car, so u can register 

I am Not posting here pics of a car! lol


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

which DE1? C or B?


----------

